# Angler Barely Survives 14 Foot, 800 lb. Blue Marlin Jump, Skewered, & Overboard



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 19, 2009)

What a scarey, unexpected, dangerous experience.  4th photo below is a giant squid.  

Pics from & more details at:  

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/general/news/story?id=3913667 


Top Billing
Angler survives being taken overboard by marlin

By Mike Suchan
ESPNOutdoors.com

Updated: February 17, 2009, 10:59 PM ET

3 months removed from emergency surgery, Ian Card was particularly leery the first time a 1,000-pound marlin was brought alongside the boat. "He was gun shy for that first one," said his father, Alan. "He was standing behind a chair." 

Understandably so. The previous time Ian tangled with one of the ocean's top predators, he was nearly killed. An 800-pound, 14-foot long blue marlin leapt from the waters off Bermuda and skewered 32-year-old Ian like a kabob, taking him overboard into the Atlantic. 

Getting slammed by 800 pounds of a fish that can reach speeds over 60 mph, Card was knocked out.

"I don't remember going into the water," Ian said. "I remember seeing the fish. I remember feeling it. But I woke up I was probably 10 feet under water and I just swam to the surface." 

The Cards are prolific marlin anglers, winning the 1993 Marlin World Cup and the inaugural Bermuda Big Game Classic in 2001. Alan Card has caught eight of the 11 largest blue marlin taken near Bermuda, with six topping 1,100 pounds. The Cards' biggest was 1,195. 

Capt. Peter Wright, possibly the most noted marlin angler in the world, is member of the International Game Fish Association Hall of Fame who estimates he has caught 3,000-4,000 marlin, including 77 that weighed more than 1,000 pounds. Wright lives in Stuart, Fla., and hasn't missed marlin season in Australia since 1968.

Courtesy Alan Card

His harrowing marlin experience hasn't kept Ian Card away from the sport he loves, fishing. He's shown with a day's fare, including a giant squid.
With that many fish on his resume, perhaps it's no surprise he, too, has had to make an emergency run with a speared angler.

"In 1972, Jimmy Burns was fishing with me and got speared in the chest by a 600-pound black," Wright told Florida Fishing Weekly. "He broke some ribs, punctured a lung and the spear missed his heart by couple of millimeters.


----------

